

Implementation of a Modern Web Search Engine Cluster. - mahmud
http://www.usenix.org/publications/library/proceedings/usenix03/tech/freenix03/lifantsev.html

======
jacquesm
This is from 2003, the state of the art has likely advanced a bit (but not in
principle) since then.

